# Cool display item....



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought this was totally neat....would make a great display item for a craft show..


http://greatstuffbypaul.com/images/prod ... hild-2.jpg


----------



## IanT (Aug 2, 2008)

those do look nice


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2008)

They would probably look great filled with your pretty soaps!

But my first thought was :::: wait for it  ::::  a rustic camp potty.  Sorry.  I call em as I see em.

(I remember pics of your shore themed display - you could really work magic with these!)


----------

